# I have no clue what this color is?



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Blue I think.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Silver beige would be my guess.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It looks like the Blue pic that cbrand put up a while ago. I love it though.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Seriously sunburned Silver (note.... black pigment means it can't be Silver Beige). I've seen some Silvers is lots of brownish color in their coats, but that takes the cake. Not pretty.

Edited to say that I wonder if this dog isn't actually a Sable.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess I just can't find one tht I think is not pretty......:rolffleyes:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I don't believe it is silver, but have no idea what is is.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw some very young blues that have a lot of brownish color in the hair and since blues take "forever" to "clear out" , my guess would be that he is a very young blue with some extra brown somehow mixed in :rolffleyes: But again - the parts that are cleared are more of a silver tint - OMG - I give up LOL


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I have no idea, but I think he/she is gorgeous! I really enjoy unique coloring


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I've never seen a sunburn quite like that :lol: I don't think it's a sunburnt blue.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I would say blue but I have no idea what happened to its top knot and ears!! WOW! That is weird looking color. Where did you get the pic, Harley?
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

http://angiekillian.tripod.com/standard_poodles.html 

I got it here. They have a litter that looked promising, but I don't know if the site is up to date. I don't like their contract and I think they are charging too much for what they are offering. (The dam isn't finished yet and only has hips and eyes posted on OFA.)


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah you Harley - "trixy"  !!!!! 

Toni cleared silver later (on the 2009 photo he is silver)- BUT - you gave us good test LOL !!!! I was "almost" there LMAO

PS: "Only has eyes and hips" LOL - I am happy nowadays to see even that !!!! CERF is especially becoming very "exotic" test lol , and it is the cheapest and easiest of all ....


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> Ah you Harley - "trixy"  !!!!!
> 
> Toni cleared silver later (on the 2009 photo he is silver)- BUT - you gave us good test LOL !!!! I was "almost" there LMAO


I didn't even notice that. I guess I should keep quiet and accept the praise, lol. I see him in other pics now but I just thought that was completely different dog! I've never seen a silver puppy that looked like that. His skin is dark, his bracelets are light and I don't even know what color you would call that jacket and topknot. Cbrand's suggestion that it's sunburned sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha haaa- tell me about that - "seeing" stuff that does not exist or NOT seeing stuff that is "just there" :doh: LMAO 

That is called "Poodle Puppy Search Syndrome" :bird: and is very hard to treat LOL

Very obsessive and addictive forms without successful find can lead to serious lapses in judgment :rofl:

including (but not limited) to buying a Labrador puppy and giving it a perm


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

LMAO!!!!! I know I keep getting certian breeders, their dogs, contracts, etc mixed up! To make matter worse a few dogs are pictured on different websites b/c one breeder professionally handles.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

EXACTLY !!!! LOL I just discovered today that I recommended "wrong" breeder in CA just because they both start with the letter "A" :doh: - just shoot me :smow:

I will start printing it all out LMAO and making a binder !!! Maybe I can later write a book about it all and get myself "whacked" by a hitman at some future show ROFL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I mixed Desertreef and Frostfire up here, so don't feel bad. They sound nothing alike, I have no idea how I did that. I'm blaming it on my hair color. (Somewher underneath all the dye it's blonde, lol.)


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha haaaa- excuuuuuse me - you are doing better !!!! You have matching F, R, S, T, E letters in both names ound: I will make some highlights ASAP so at least I can look "cute" in my moments of senility :bird:


----------

